# Home for 2 little kitties



## rowenawells (Jan 5, 2014)

We're now looking for a home for the two remaining kits from a litter of 5 we rescued from a derelict garage. The story in full is on the cat health section of the forum. 
They are black and white little boys, and it would be wonderful if they could be homed together. I've loaded some photos in my album.
One boy has done well from the outset. He's got short velvety fur and has very symmetrical markings. The other is by far the most timid of the litter. His fur is longer and I think he's going to be like my BellaDonna (his big sister) who has the softest silkiest fur I've ever felt on a cat !! He's smaller than his brother, and has only now started to put on some bulk since they had their second set of worming medication last week. 
They are nearly 8 weeks old, and you can see them in my profile picture.
I'm near Swansea, west Wales, and would be willing to travel to get them to a good home. 
Happy to answer any questions


----------



## rowenawells (Jan 5, 2014)

Lots of lookers  but no takers 
Since I started looking for homes for the five little rescues, I've found that seemingly, people want only female cats 
The two female kittens were snapped up, and the other boy adopted only because he was completely grey and so gorgeous !!
What's wrong with boy cats ?? Of the many cats who have shared their life with me, two of the most memorable, most affectionate, most contented cats were male.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

It might help if you post some photos, Good luck with finding them homes


----------



## rowenawells (Jan 5, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> It might help if you post some photos, Good luck with finding them homes


Hi. I did put some photos into an album, but not sure if that's the best option. I'm new at this !! Is there another way of displaying photos ? I've set them up the profile image, but I suppose people won't realise that.!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it these 2 beautiful boys you are looking for homes for, they are gorgeous.


----------



## rowenawells (Jan 5, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Is it these 2 beautiful boys you are looking for homes for, they are gorgeous.


Yes - that's them :001_smile: And yes - they are totally gorgeous :001_smile::001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

They are lovely aren't they! As you say, male kitties are often more affectionate, and I have noticed that it is normally female cats that are in the rescue centres. I would love to take them but am not in a position for new kittens and probably won't be for at least 3 months.

Good luck rehoming them, I have found colour posters at work very helpful when rehoming cats.


----------



## rowenawells (Jan 5, 2014)

Rebeccaxxx said:


> They are lovely aren't they! As you say, male kitties are often more affectionate, and I have noticed that it is normally female cats that are in the rescue centres. I would love to take them but am not in a position for new kittens and probably won't be for at least 3 months.
> 
> Good luck rehoming them, I have found colour posters at work very helpful when rehoming cats.


Thanks Rebeccaxxx. I've never had to do this sort of thing before so all suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## rowenawells (Jan 5, 2014)

rowenawells said:


> Thanks Rebeccaxxx. I've never had to do this sort of thing before so all suggestions gratefully received.



View attachment we need a home.pdf


Made a poster !!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so beautiful , best wishes for them , bump


----------



## rowenawells (Jan 5, 2014)

rowenawells said:


> View attachment 139151
> 
> 
> Made a poster !!


Just had a brainwave !!!

As the kitties were born in a garage, we should name them JACK and Brad PIT 
Geddit ?????


----------



## Melody6 (May 3, 2014)

I would love to have your lovely boys but I'm in nw London just a bit to far from you  but I do hope they find perfect homes soon


----------



## rowenawells (Jan 5, 2014)

Melody6 said:


> I would love to have your lovely boys but I'm in nw London just a bit to far from you  but I do hope they find perfect homes soon


Hi Melody6 and thanks for your message. Sorry that you're far away, but I do want to reiterate that I'm willing to travel to get Jack and Brad Pit to a good, loving home. They deserve a chance !!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Why do people not want males? Because males can't give them cute kittens, that's why. Hopefully you had your little ones spayed and neutered before rehoming.


----------



## rowenawells (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Carly 87
The first three kittens were just 5.5 weeks when they went. But I know the adopters well and they are undoubtedly very responsible people - who definitely wouldn't want to hear the patter of unplanned tiny feet !!
The remaining two are just over 9 weeks old now, so still a bit young I imagine. I've had someone show an interest through the Cats' Protection FaceBook page, so I'll phone her to see how the land lies. 
I could never be a breeder !! I would worry my life away about whether the little ones were being loved and well cared for !!!!! STRESS !?!?!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, may as well be me who asks why did kittens leave mum at 5.5 weeks of age.


----------



## rowenawells (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi. The whole story is on the "health and nutrition" section of the forum. 
In short, the kittens were born in the derelict garage of a house in our street to a not-totally-tame mother. We (the neighbours) were going in there to feed the mum and check on the safety of the kitties as the building was strewn with rubbish (wood, rusty metal, broken glass, etc etc). 
The old chap who owned the house died, and his sister <bitch> who inherited the house demanded our keys back and said we'd be charged with trespass if we continued to go onto the property. Excuse the expletive !!
We tried three times to relocate mum with family to a shelter in another garden, but mum was having none of it. There was no way we could leave the kittens where they were. By now they were over 4 weeks old beginning to explore their surrounding, and it was a death trap. 
I have never had to hand rear small kittens before, so appealed for advice through this forum, and got lots of help and support which was gratefully received !!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, I found the thread, well done for helping mum, what a nightmare of a situation.

Hoping these 2 beauties will find lovely homes soon.


----------



## rowenawells (Jan 5, 2014)

Blimey - if you think that ws a nightmare … 
this is an email I wrote to our local RSPCA rehoming centre, after the lady from Cats' Protection League asked if they could help with rehoming, and an officer replied asking "should an inspector be sent out?" ….

_"send out an Inspector" !!?? Oh, the irony !!

To put you in the picture, this is a row of terraced houses. Helen (who "owns" the cats) lives opposite me at number 21, and it is her immediate neighbours who bear the brunt of her negligence. They have small back gardens which are overrun with Helen's cats and their offspring. Immediately they open their kitchen doors, up to 11 crying and hungry cats and kittens appear at any one time, together with various local tomcat hangers-on. 
They do their best to provide some food for the cats, but clearly there is a limit. The cats tear open refuse bags and soil everywhere.

I became involved when my friend Carol (@number17) was constantly complaining to me about the situation and I contacted CP back in November to see if there was any help available to capture and neuter the cats. At various times, neighbours had phoned the RSPCA and an inspector had attended on two (or maybe more) occasions. He said that because the cats were getting fed, then it wasn't a problem for the RSPCA.

In mid December, Carol told me that in the back yard of #15 were three small kittens who had terribly infected eyes. She gained permission for us to go into the garden, and it took 3 of us over an hour in the pouring rain on a Sunday afternoon to capture the kittens, who had never been handled. I took them to Alpha Vet's on the Monday, and in was told that within 24 hours, the eyelids of the worst infected kitten would have been glued together, the other two following suit soon after. Two of the kittens responded well to treatment and came out after just over a week. I have adopted them. The worst infected was kept in until after Christmas, when one of the receptionists found him a home.

I considered that this was surely a bad enough case of neglect that the RSPCA could not turn its back on, and phoned to report it.

Eventually, I spoke to the RSPCA inspector, and was merely given the telephone number of a local volunteer (one Mrs Emery). I phoned her. To summarise a long conversations, she told me that she had issued Helen with 6 neutering vouchers, and if the do-gooders would only get off Helen's back she would sort out the problem of her own volition...

Meanwhile, Amanda was doing what she could to help. Obviously, the CP does not have the legal powers, the finances or the manpower of the RSPCA. She needed Helen's permission to capture and neuter the cats. Amanda wrote to Helen, who ignored the letter. She called at the house but Helen would not answer the door. I put a note through Helen's door, and subsequently spoke to her face to face. Others have asked her to respond. She ignores it all. As expected, she did not make use of any of the free vouchers, so of course the inevitable population explosion got underway.

Two months ago in the dilapidated garage of #9, one cat (the mother of the three we had rescued in December) gave birth to 5 kittens. We had to get them out at 4 weeks old when the house owner died and the garage was about to be boarded up. We cared for them and I found a home for 3 of them. The other 2 are still here (with my sister next door) and I'm still trying to re-home them.
According to Cheryl (Helen's next door neighbour) In Helen's garden shed, one very young cat has recently given birth to 5 or 6 kittens. They were born next to the decomposing body of a cat who had seemingly been killed by a falling bicycle. 
Another young cat brought its 2 dead kittens to Cheryl's back door. Subsequently, the same young cat brought 2 bigger live kittens to Cheryl. She thinks the little cat stole them from some other litter as they were clearly unrelated to her first offerings. Cheryl is hand-rearing those 2 kittens - despite having 5 cats of her own (all offspring of Helen's cats that she has adopted).
Apparently, shut in Helen's utility room she has her "indoor" cat with its 3 kittens who are now about 7 months old. Goodness only knows what that head count is about to multiply into.

To date, a neighbour living further down the road has caught the 2 relatively tame cats the she had befriended (the mother of my cats plus one of her sons) and I have taken them to Alpha for neutering. Mrs Emery kindly issued 2 vouchers to cover the cost. I have been keeping her updated, and on the telephone last week she told me that there is a huge population of unwanted cats in Wales, and there was nothing to be done besides capturing and euthanising the ones we have here. Another irony - if we were able to captured them we would have already done so - to prevent this already dire situation getting so completely out of control. Which it now undoubtably is._

I sent this email also to the RSPCA via the website last weekend. I received an acknowledgment, but to date no other response.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

If they are now 9 weeks, they have about another 3 weeks before the ideal age for being homed, hope a new loving forever home is found by then! They are adorable! xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I hope the boys find a new home soon (before I drive to Wales to get them )
You have done a fantastic job xx


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ooh I love them! If only I could take them both :-( I can't though as we have a kitten joining is in July and my hubby will only let me have 2 lol. Good luck to them though, they are stunning especially the fluffy boy x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

aria2013 said:


> Ooh I love them! If only I could take them both :-( I can't though as we have a kitten joining is in July and my hubby will only let me have 2 lol. Good luck to them though, they are stunning especially the fluffy boy x


I'm sure your kitten would love to play with one of those lovely boys....!


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

I am very tempted by the fluffy boy.. Ooh!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

aria2013 said:


> I am very tempted by the fluffy boy.. Ooh!


I am tempted to take them both simply because they need a loving home. I really shouldn't have opened this thread.

I am sure they will find loving homes, bless em.


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

I hope so  bless their little hearts x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

aria2013 said:


> I am very tempted by the fluffy boy.. Ooh!


I'm tempted too so go get him before I do..... my no.4 addition kitten is not expected for a few more years yet.....!


----------



## rowenawells (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, that's it. Jack and Brad Pit went today to their new home. My sister is bereft !!!!. 
It seems she is a very nice lady, and it's wonderful that she has homed both of them. 
But they will be missed so much. Every evening when I finished work I would go next door to my sister's house. As soon as I walked through the door and called out, Brad Pit would come running to greet me. Jack would normally be chilling in the chair by the window. One little tickle and you'd instantly get maximum volume purr. 
I'm going to miss them too.


----------



## kittywits86 (Jun 14, 2014)

i would love to take both.but i live in derbyshire it would be far too mucj travel for either of us i think


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

kittywits86 said:


> i would love to take both.but i live in derbyshire it would be far too mucj travel for either of us i think


It seems they have both been rehomed.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Is it these 2 beautiful boys you are looking for homes for, they are gorgeous.


Like something off a chocolate box!!!!Beautiful.


----------

